# John Calvin on the knowledge of God from nature and scripture



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 12, 2021)

_The law of the Lord._ Here the second part of the psalm commences. After having shown that the creatures, although they do not speak, nevertheless serve as instructors to all mankind, and teach all men so clearly that there is a God, as to render them inexcusable, the Psalmist now turns towards the Jews, to whom God had communicated a fuller knowledge of himself by means of his word. While the heavens bear witness concerning God, their testimony does not lead men so far as that thereby they learn truly to fear him, and acquire a well-grounded knowledge of him; it serves only to render them inexcusable. It is doubtless true, that if we were not very dull and stupid, the signatures and proofs of Deity which are to be found on the theatre of the world, are abundant enough to incite us to acknowledge and reverence God; but as, although surrounded with so clear a light, we are nevertheless blind, this splendid representation of the glory of God, without the aid of the word, would profit us nothing, although it should be to us as a loud and distinct proclamation sounding in our ears. ...

For more, see John Calvin on the knowledge of God from nature and scripture.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks, Daniel. You made me dig out my hard copy of Calvin's commentaries because I wanted to know, "which Psalm?"

Now I know....you think I'd tell?
















Psalm 19, verse 7

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

